# Canon 18-55 IS MK II KIT LENS & 18-55 IS KIT LENS.



## rock_dj (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

I wanted to know if there is any difference betweek Canon 18-55 IS KIT LENS and Canon 18-55 IS MK II KIT LENS?
Can anyone please tell?

Thanks,
Regards,
rock_dj!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2012)

check this out -> Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review

I dont see any difference...not even better IS both have same 4 stop IS ...but its better to get newer one


----------



## rock_dj (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info bro!@sujoyp


----------



## rock_dj (Mar 20, 2012)

MOD, pls close this thread. My query been answered. Thanks again for this wonderful forum.


----------

